# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Zadar,12.07.2008.-besplatan pregled autosjedalica

## bebelina

Udruga RODA organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Zadru ,12.07.2008. sa zapadne strane hotela " Zagreb" od 10-12 sati koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice. 

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. 

Prema novom Zakonu o sigurnosti prometa na cestama koji je stupio na snagu 17. lipnja 2008. djeca mlađa od 5 godina moraju biti vezana u autosjedalici, a djeca mlađa od 12 godina moraju biti vezana pojasom vozila uz pomoć posebnog postolja. Nažalost, statistike pokazuju da se velika većina autosjedalica neispravno koristi pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. 

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Dođite!   :D

----------


## Zaratina

Nadam se da ću uspjeti doći na provjeru broj 2. Može li jedna naljepnićica?!   :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Zalim , mislim da nalja nema, ali ti svejedno mozes doci!  :Smile:

----------


## Zaratina

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Minnie

hop   :Smile:

----------

